# My new puppy...



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

well we picked her up yesterday and she has settled in really well. We have named her Suki :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh shes lovely :001_wub:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sweet puppy, she is really cute!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She's a cutie 
Congratulations


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So fluffy cute, how old is she now? Hug that lady for me.. :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She is very cute :thumbup:


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

aww shes beautiful x


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

awww thanks everyone, she is 8 weeks and 4 days and a bundle of cuteness, she is doing really well and her and our other Shih Tzu are getting on really well, he is exact a year older as both born in December.:thumbup:


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

what a cute bundle of fluff:thumbup:


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Shes sweet!! Can't wait to meet her when shes out and about!!!


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Aw she's real sweet. Suki... don't happen to watch True Blood do you lol


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

lol I do watch it but that wasnt the reason... my KC name is SakuraDreams so thought id go with Japanese names for my show pups... plus I loved my time in Japan and so do have a long list of Japanese names I plan to use lol


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

Sparkle said:


> Shes sweet!! Can't wait to meet her when shes out and about!!!


Thanks hun and yep in few weeks she will be out and about on the lead... she is going out loads at moment but all in her bag... getting her used to all the noises and sights.

When I can take her to the park on a lead will let you know and we can meet up


----------

